# [CUPS] Cups not show local usb printer (SOLVED)

## ZaPa

Hello.

I 'm having some problems getting the multifunction Samsung ML- 1640 on gentoo. Other times it has worked flawlessly but this time it is not, Cups shows nothing to local printers , not detected.

lsusb to connect the printer :

```

Bus 003 Device 005: ID 04e8:3292 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd ML-1640 Series Laser Printer   

```

/ var / log / messages :

```

Jan 22 12:42:07 ZaPa-Portatil kernel: [ 6590.560635] usb 3-1: udev 6, busnum 3, minor = 261

Jan 22 12:42:07 ZaPa-Portatil kernel: [ 6590.560651] usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=04e8, idProduct=3292

Jan 22 12:42:07 ZaPa-Portatil kernel: [ 6590.560660] usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Jan 22 12:42:07 ZaPa-Portatil kernel: [ 6590.560670] usb 3-1: Product: ML-1640 Series

Jan 22 12:42:07 ZaPa-Portatil kernel: [ 6590.560678] usb 3-1: Manufacturer: Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.

Jan 22 12:42:07 ZaPa-Portatil kernel: [ 6590.560686] usb 3-1: SerialNumber: 144QBACS900240Z.

Jan 22 12:42:07 ZaPa-Portatil kernel: [ 6590.560995] usb 3-1: usb_probe_device

Jan 22 12:42:07 ZaPa-Portatil kernel: [ 6590.561004] usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jan 22 12:42:07 ZaPa-Portatil kernel: [ 6590.562836] usb 3-1: adding 3-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Jan 22 12:42:07 ZaPa-Portatil kernel: [ 6590.563374] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 5 chg 0000 evt 0002

```

I have the Splix package and gutentprint that is giving support for Samsung installed.

The version I have installed cups is : 1.6.4 . USE with the following parameters :

```

Calculating dependencies ... done!

[ ebuild R ] net-print/cups-1.6.4 USE = "X acl dbus python ssl threads filters pam usb -debug -gnutls -java -kerberos - lprng -compat ( - selinux ) -static- libs- xinetd - zeroconf " LINGUAS = "es- ca -fr -ja- ru" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET = " python2_7 - python2_6 " PYTHON_TARGETS = " python2_7 - python2_6 " 0 kB

Total: 1 package ( 1 reinstall ) , Size of downloads : 0 kB

```

The kernel is disabled (in the config) and the cups usblp module is compiled with USE usb enabled.

I tried updating udev and hwids and still not working.

I configured debug level log in file /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and this is what has /var/log/cups/error_log:

```
I [25/Jan/2014:18:52:44 +0100] Listening to [v1.::1]:631 (IPv6)

I [25/Jan/2014:18:52:44 +0100] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [25/Jan/2014:18:52:44 +0100] Listening to /run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [25/Jan/2014:18:52:44 +0100] Remote access is disabled.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:44 +0100] Added auto ServerAlias ZaPa-Portatil

I [25/Jan/2014:18:52:44 +0100] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [25/Jan/2014:18:52:44 +0100] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [25/Jan/2014:18:52:44 +0100] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [25/Jan/2014:18:52:44 +0100] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [25/Jan/2014:18:52:44 +0100] Using policy "default" as the default.

I [25/Jan/2014:18:52:44 +0100] Full reload is required.

I [25/Jan/2014:18:52:44 +0100] Loaded MIME database from "/usr/share/cups/mime" and "/etc/cups": 39 types, 52 filters...

I [25/Jan/2014:18:52:44 +0100] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [25/Jan/2014:18:52:44 +0100] Full reload complete.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:44 +0100] cupsdCleanFiles(path="/var/spool/cups/tmp", pattern="(null)")

I [25/Jan/2014:18:52:44 +0100] Cleaning out old files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:44 +0100] cupsdCleanFiles(path="/var/cache/cups", pattern="*.ipp")

I [25/Jan/2014:18:52:44 +0100] Cleaning out old files in "/var/cache/cups"...

I [25/Jan/2014:18:52:45 +0100] Listening to [v1.::1]:631 on fd 8...

I [25/Jan/2014:18:52:45 +0100] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 9...

I [25/Jan/2014:18:52:45 +0100] Listening to /run/cups/cups.sock:631 on fd 10...

I [25/Jan/2014:18:52:45 +0100] Resuming new connection processing...

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:45 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Not busy"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:45 +0100] Discarding unused server-started event...

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:46 +0100] Report: clients=0

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:46 +0100] Report: jobs=0

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:46 +0100] Report: jobs-active=0

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:46 +0100] Report: printers=0

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:46 +0100] Report: stringpool-string-count=294

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:46 +0100] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=4720

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:46 +0100] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=4872

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [Client 13] Accepted from localhost:631 (IPv6)

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [Client 13] GET /admin HTTP/1.1

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Not busy"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [Client 13] No authentication data provided.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] argv[0] = "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[0] = "CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[1] = "CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[2] = "CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[3] = "CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[4] = "CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[5] = "CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[6] = "CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[7] = "CUPS_STATEDIR=/run/cups"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[8] = "HOME=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[9] = "PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[10] = "SERVER_ADMIN=root@ZaPa-Portatil"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[11] = "SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.6.4"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[12] = "TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[13] = "USER=root"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[14] = "CUPS_MAX_MESSAGE=2047"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[15] = "CUPS_SERVER=/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[16] = "CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[17] = "IPP_PORT=631"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[18] = "LANG=es_ES.UTF8"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[19] = "REDIRECT_STATUS=1"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[20] = "GATEWAY_INTERFACE=CGI/1.1"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[21] = "SERVER_NAME=localhost"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[22] = "SERVER_PORT=631"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[23] = "REMOTE_ADDR=[v1.::1]"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[24] = "REMOTE_HOST=localhost"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[25] = "SCRIPT_NAME=/admin"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[26] = "SCRIPT_FILENAME=/usr/share/cups/html/admin"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[27] = "SERVER_PROTOCOL=HTTP/1.1"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[28] = "HTTP_COOKIE=org.cups.sid=873fbedda4be14ced9aed641c83be06b"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[29] = "HTTP_USER_AGENT=Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:17.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/17.0"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[30] = "HTTP_REFERER=http://localhost:631/"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[31] = "REQUEST_METHOD=GET"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] envp[32] = "QUERY_STRING="

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] Started /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi (PID 22955)

I [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [Client 13] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=22955)

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [Client 13] file=14

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] admin.cgi started...

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [Client 15] Accepted from localhost (Domain)

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] http=0x7feae3788aa0

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: SECTION="admin"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: REFRESH_PAGE=""

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] org.cups.sid cookie is "873fbedda4be14ced9aed641c83be06b"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] No form data, showing main menu...

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: DEBUG_LOGGING="CHECKED"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: KERBEROS=""

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: PRESERVE_JOBS="CHECKED"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: PRESERVE_JOB_HISTORY="Yes"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: PRESERVE_JOB_FILES="1d"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: MAX_CLIENTS="100"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: MAX_JOBS="500"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: MAX_LOG_SIZE="1m"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] /usr/share/cups/drivers/pscript5.dll: No existe el fichero o el directorio

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [Client 15] POST / HTTP/1.1

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Active clients"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [Client 15] No authentication data provided.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [Client 15] 2.0 Get-Subscriptions 1

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] Get-Subscriptions ipp://localhost/

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] Get-Subscriptions client-error-not-found: No se han encontrado subscripciones.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] Returning IPP client-error-not-found for Get-Subscriptions (ipp://localhost/) from localhost

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Active clients"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: SERVER_NAME="localhost"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: CUPS_VERSION="CUPS v1.6.4"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: TITLE="AdministraciÃ³n"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: SERVER_NAME="localhost"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: CUPS_VERSION="CUPS v1.6.4"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] Script header: Content-Type: text/html;charset=utf-8

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] Script header: 

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [Client 15] HTTP_WAITING Closing on EOF

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [Client 15] Closing connection.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Active clients"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] PID 22955 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi) exited with no errors.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [Client 13] GET /cups.css HTTP/1.1

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Not busy"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [Client 13] No authentication data provided.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [Client 13] GET /images/left.gif HTTP/1.1

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Not busy"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [Client 13] No authentication data provided.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [Client 14] Accepted from localhost:631 (IPv6)

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [Client 13] GET /images/right.gif HTTP/1.1

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Not busy"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [Client 13] No authentication data provided.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [Client 13] GET /images/unsel.gif HTTP/1.1

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Not busy"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [Client 13] No authentication data provided.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [Client 13] GET /images/sel.gif HTTP/1.1

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Not busy"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] [Client 13] No authentication data provided.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:48 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [Client 13] POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Not busy"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [Client 13] Authorized as zapa using Basic

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] argv[0] = "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[0] = "CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[1] = "CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[2] = "CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[3] = "CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[4] = "CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[5] = "CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[6] = "CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[7] = "CUPS_STATEDIR=/run/cups"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[8] = "HOME=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[9] = "PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[10] = "SERVER_ADMIN=root@ZaPa-Portatil"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[11] = "SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.6.4"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[12] = "TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[13] = "USER=root"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[14] = "CUPS_MAX_MESSAGE=2047"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[15] = "CUPS_SERVER=/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[16] = "CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[17] = "IPP_PORT=631"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[18] = "AUTH_TYPE=Basic"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[19] = "LANG=es_ES.UTF8"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[20] = "REDIRECT_STATUS=1"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[21] = "GATEWAY_INTERFACE=CGI/1.1"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[22] = "SERVER_NAME=localhost"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[23] = "SERVER_PORT=631"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[24] = "REMOTE_ADDR=[v1.::1]"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[25] = "REMOTE_HOST=localhost"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[26] = "SCRIPT_NAME=/admin/"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[27] = "SCRIPT_FILENAME=/usr/share/cups/html/admin/"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[28] = "REMOTE_USER=zapa"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[29] = "SERVER_PROTOCOL=HTTP/1.1"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[30] = "HTTP_COOKIE=org.cups.sid=873fbedda4be14ced9aed641c83be06b"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[31] = "HTTP_USER_AGENT=Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64; rv:17.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/17.0"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[32] = "HTTP_REFERER=http://localhost:631/admin"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[33] = "REQUEST_METHOD=POST"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[34] = "CONTENT_LENGTH=60"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[35] = "CONTENT_TYPE=application/x-www-form-urlencoded"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] Started /usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi (PID 22959)

I [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [Client 13] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=22959)

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [Client 13] file=16

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] admin.cgi started...

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [Client 15] Accepted from localhost (Domain)

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] http=0x7f7dc24d0aa0

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: SECTION="admin"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: REFRESH_PAGE=""

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] org.cups.sid cookie is "873fbedda4be14ced9aed641c83be06b"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: org.cups.sid="873fbedda4be14ced9aed641c83be06b"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: OP="add-printer"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] op="add-printer"...

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] do_am_printer: DEVICE_URI="(null)"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] Getting list of devices...

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [Client 15] POST / HTTP/1.1

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Active clients"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [Client 15] No authentication data provided.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [Client 15] 2.0 CUPS-Get-Devices 1

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] CUPS-Get-Devices

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] cupsdIsAuthorized: username=""

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] Returning HTTP No autorizado for CUPS-Get-Devices (no URI) from localhost

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [Client 15] WWW-Authenticate: Basic realm="CUPS", trc="y"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [Client 15] HTTP_WAITING Closing on EOF

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [Client 15] Closing connection.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Active clients"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [Client 15] Accepted from localhost (Domain)

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [Client 15] HTTP_WAITING Closing on EOF

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [Client 15] Closing connection.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Active clients"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [Client 15] Accepted from localhost (Domain)

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [Client 15] POST / HTTP/1.1

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Active clients"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [Client 15] Authorized as zapa using Local

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [Client 15] 2.0 CUPS-Get-Devices 1

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] CUPS-Get-Devices

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] cupsdIsAuthorized: username="zapa"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] argv[0] = "/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-deviced"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] argv[1] = "1"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] argv[2] = "0"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] argv[3] = "5"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] argv[4] = "4"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] argv[5] = "requested-attributes=all"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[0] = "CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[1] = "CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[2] = "CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[3] = "CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[4] = "CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[5] = "CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[6] = "CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[7] = "CUPS_STATEDIR=/run/cups"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[8] = "HOME=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[9] = "PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[10] = "SERVER_ADMIN=root@ZaPa-Portatil"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[11] = "SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.6.4"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[12] = "TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[13] = "USER=root"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[14] = "CUPS_MAX_MESSAGE=2047"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[15] = "CUPS_SERVER=/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[16] = "CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[17] = "IPP_PORT=631"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[18] = "AUTH_TYPE=Local"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[19] = "LANG=es_ES.UTF8"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[20] = "REDIRECT_STATUS=1"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[21] = "GATEWAY_INTERFACE=CGI/1.1"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[22] = "SERVER_NAME=localhost"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[23] = "SERVER_PORT=631"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[24] = "REMOTE_ADDR=localhost"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[25] = "REMOTE_HOST=localhost"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[26] = "SCRIPT_NAME=/"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[27] = "SCRIPT_FILENAME=/usr/share/cups/html/"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[28] = "REMOTE_USER=zapa"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[29] = "SERVER_PROTOCOL=HTTP/1.1"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[30] = "HTTP_USER_AGENT=CUPS/1.6.4 (Linux 3.10.25-gentoo; x86_64) IPP/2.0"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[31] = "REQUEST_METHOD=POST"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[32] = "CONTENT_LENGTH=91"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] envp[33] = "CONTENT_TYPE=application/ipp"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [CGI] Started /usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-deviced (PID 22960)

I [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [Client 15] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-deviced" (pid=22960)

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [Client 15] file=17

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [cups-deviced] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/http (PID 22961)

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [cups-deviced] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/bluetooth (PID 22962)

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [cups-deviced] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/beh (PID 22963)

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [cups-deviced] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/socket (PID 22964)

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [cups-deviced] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 22965)

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [cups-deviced] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/lpd (PID 22966)

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [cups-deviced] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/parallel (PID 22967)

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [cups-deviced] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/serial (PID 22968)

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [cups-deviced] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/snmp (PID 22969)

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:49 +0100] [cups-deviced] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/ipp (PID 22970)

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] Loading USB quirks from "/usr/share/cups/usb".

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [cups-deviced] PID 22967 (parallel) exited with no errors.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] Script header: Content-Type: application/ipp

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] Script header: 

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] Flushed attributes...

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [cups-deviced] Found device "http"...

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [cups-deviced] PID 22962 (bluetooth) exited with no errors.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] Flushed attributes...

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [cups-deviced] Found device "socket"...

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_class[0]="network"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_id[0]=""

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_info[0]="Protocolo de ImpresiÃ³n de Internet IPP (http)"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_make_and_model[0]="Unknown"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_uri[0]="http"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_location[0]=""

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [cups-deviced] PID 22961 (http) exited with no errors.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] Loaded 67 quirks.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] list_devices

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [cups-deviced] PID 22964 (socket) exited with no errors.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] libusb_get_device_list=7

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] Flushed attributes...

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [cups-deviced] Found device "ipp"...

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] Failed to open device, code: -3

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_class[1]="network"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_id[1]=""

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_info[1]="AppSocket/HP JetDirect"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_make_and_model[1]="Unknown"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_uri[1]="socket"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_location[1]=""

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [cups-deviced] PID 22970 (ipp) exited with no errors.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [cups-deviced] PID 22968 (serial) exited with no errors.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] Flushed attributes...

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [cups-deviced] Found device "lpd"...

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_class[2]="network"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_id[2]=""

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_info[2]="Protocolo de ImpresiÃ³n de Internet IPP (ipp)"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_make_and_model[2]="Unknown"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_uri[2]="ipp"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_location[2]=""

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [cups-deviced] PID 22966 (lpd) exited with no errors.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] Flushed attributes...

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [cups-deviced] Found device "beh"...

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_class[3]="network"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_id[3]=""

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_info[3]="Equipo o impresora LPD/LPR"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_make_and_model[3]="Unknown"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_uri[3]="lpd"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_location[3]=""

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [cups-deviced] PID 22963 (beh) exited with no errors.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:50 +0100] [cups-deviced] PID 22965 (usb) exited with no errors.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [cups-deviced] PID 22969 (snmp) exited with no errors.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] PID 22960 (/usr/libexec/cups/daemon/cups-deviced) exited with no errors.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Active clients"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_class[4]="network"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_id[4]=""

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_info[4]="Backend Error Handler"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_make_and_model[4]="Unknown"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_uri[4]="beh"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetArray: device_location[4]=""

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [CGI] Got device list!

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: CUPS_GET_DEVICES_DONE="1"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: TITLE="AÃ±adir impresora"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: SERVER_NAME="localhost"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: REMOTE_USER="zapa"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [CGI] cgiSetVariable: CUPS_VERSION="CUPS v1.6.4"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] Script header: Content-Type: text/html;charset=utf-8

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] Script header: 

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [CGI] Regular expression "[a-z]+://"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [CGI] Regular expression "[a-z]+://"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [CGI] Regular expression "[a-z]+://"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [CGI] Regular expression "[a-z]+://"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [CGI] Regular expression "[a-z]+://"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [CGI] Regular expression "[a-z]+://"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [CGI] Regular expression "[a-z]+://"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [CGI] Regular expression "[a-z]+://"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [CGI] Regular expression "[a-z]+://"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [CGI] Regular expression "[a-z]+://"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [Client 15] HTTP_WAITING Closing on EOF

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] [Client 15] Closing connection.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Active clients", busy="Active clients"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] PID 22959 (/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi) exited with no errors.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:52 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Active clients"

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:54 +0100] [Client 14] HTTP_WAITING Closing on EOF

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:54 +0100] [Client 14] Closing connection.

D [25/Jan/2014:18:52:54 +0100] cupsdSetBusyState: newbusy="Not busy", busy="Not busy"

```

Note: I'm trying to add the printer through the browser cups (localhost: 631) and login as root

Any idea ?

A greeting.

----------

## ZaPa

SOLVED.

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/420015/comments/20

----------

## clavko

This one saved me... android took ownership of a usb printer (Samsung ML-2010)

and cups couldn't detect it. This has something to do with android-sdk, I guess.

EDIT:

It was a new udev rule added by android-sdk

(/lib/udev/rules.d/80-android.rules)

It automatically adds Samsung's USB ID devices to the android group.

The solution should be to create a custom udev rule for the Samsung

USB printer (lets say /etc/udev/rules.d/10-cups-usb.rules) like this:

ATTR{idVendor}=="04f9", ATTR{idProduct}=="0182", MODE:="0664", GROUP:="lp", ENV{libsane_matched}:="yes"

(ofcourse, you should replace your device ID's).

----------

